

Fukushima Radiation Detected Off California Coast - eande
http://www.iflscience.com/environment/harmless-levels-fukushima-radiation-detected-california-coast

======
tkinom
Radiation level per cube feet of water is low.

Is there any study on the Radiation level in fishes and if there are any
significant concentration of radioactive materials in fish/crab that lives in
the bottom of ocean like Alaska King Crab or Halibut fish.

~~~
Turing_Machine
There likely wouldn't be any significant concentration if they'd put the
reactor through a grinder and dumped the whole thing in.

The Pacific Ocean has a _lot_ of water in it.

